# stick shooters



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Are stick shooters any easier to get hand slaps than a regular slingshot? Is there any difference in shooting the 2? I would imagine it should be the same except with stick shooter you're limited in holding styles. Also are stick shooters easier to aim making it more accurate to the average person? I can see it being a little easier and more accurate due to it only having one connection point to the stick itself.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Have Not Tried A Stickshooter, But I'm Pretty Sure It's A Completely Different Way Of Shooting. Probably Closer To The Pickle Fork Shooter. 
Check This Out!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13416-stick-shooter/


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

the more i read that the more i dont want to try 1 lol


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd Definitely Recommend You Read The RTS Thread As Well To Be Extra Safe. Please Wear Safety Glasses!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Burn all stick shooters NOW!

I think someone came up with the stick shooter because he had grudges with some peoples,many who have tried them have RTS shots his plan worked Lol


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

You'll get handslap if your bands are too powerful for your ammo.

I flip when I shoot a stickshot, it just feels more natural to flip, so I don't get too many handslaps, or

at least they're not too bad.

As for aiming, I don't think there's any real difference, just personal preference.

I don't have a huge amout of experience but I have made a couple of stickshots, the beauty of

them for me is that they are very simple to make and fin nicely in your pocket.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

I've shot stick slingshots off and on since I was a boy.

Like Charles said I always twist my pouch, and I kind of point the tip of the slingshot at my target. Works for me.

I tried shooting a single band... Big mistake. I attached the strip of innertube to a piece of shoestring between both sides of the pouch.

I got hammered... Innertube is all we had when I was a kid.

*It's too easy to use two bands and avoid injury.*

I'm making a Stick shooter out of an old hair brush to stick in my back pocket.

So far I've burnt off the bristles, and used a round file to make my band cuts.

The heavy Poly stuff is slick so I know I'll need the grove for the bands.

I may expierement with making a Gypsey Tab for the bands. Haven't decided yet.

That's my only need for a hair brush. I'm one of those guys who was bald in his mid 20s...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If stick shooters were inherently more accurate than normal Y forks, then most of us would be using them. But just look through the forum and you will see that almost no one uses them on a regular basis. Personally, I have made them and shot them, but I find they are finicky ... very prone to fork hits, fliers, and return to sender shots. And I am no where near as accurate with one as I am with a normal slingshot. To avoid fork hits you either have to flip or use the speed bump effect. Most folks find that both techniques degrade their accuracy.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Update on stick shooter made from hairbrush. FAILURE... 

Looked strong... Broke on 3rd shot.

Poly either had a flaw, or the shock did it in.

We were in a Ice Storm yesterday, so I'm only out my time...

*Another crazy idea that didn't work...*

Guess I'll carve one out of hardwood, just to say I've got one.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Ole Man Dan said:


> Update on stick shooter made from hairbrush. FAILURE...
> 
> Looked strong... Broke on 3rd shot.
> 
> ...


You could make one out of an old paintbrush if you have one lying around

I made one last week out of an old sweeping brush handle, converted it into a pana a

couple of days later, then back to a more powerful stickshot a couple of days ago.


----------

